# ID Design - A good bitch



## Alan Moore (16 Feb 2004)

Normally I'm quite forgiving when it comes to customer service and rarely complain. However my experience with the ID Design has pushed me over my tolerance barrier.

Ordered a modular unit (18 pieces) for the living room back in October. Not cheap at over €1,500. Put down a 25% deposit. Delivery time given 4 weeks.  

Spent the month of December trying to ring them on the number they gave us. No answer, sent e-mails, no answer, sent faxes, no answer.

Over the Christmas we presented ourselves at the store. Said they couldn't help us there and then but would ring us the following Monday which they did. Their answer was that they had yet to order from the supplier but they would rush it through. Apology accepted. These things sometimes happen.

About two weeks later got a phone call to say that our coffee table was damaged in transit and it would take a little longer. Pointed out that we didn't order a coffee table.

Upon correction, we were then advised some pieces of the order were damaged and another delay was in order.

After receiving a call to advise finally the full order was ready, delivery and assembly was arranged for Saturday, 07/02/04

On Saturday, having waited in all morning, we received a delivery of 5 pieces of the 18 piece unit. Between making calls to the assembly person and delivery people, nobody could tell us where the other 13 pieces were and when they would be delivered.

Eventually phoned Swords and asked to speak to the manager who advised us that this would be fully rectified by somebody who was employed solely to resolve "cock and balls ups" and that this guy would call me to arrange delivery of the missing items after 7 pm on Monday night and – guaranteed. He said also after asking about a discount that this guy would also negotiate a discount. This guy rang and said he'd be on to us on the Monday to sort out. Stayed in on Monday night and no sign of this guy.

Had it out with the shop and they arranged for delivery of the outstanding items last Saturday. They arrived out looking for full payment and guess what, we were left short 3 parts. And they need to come out again. Didn't pay them mind you.

They are supposed to ring first thing this morning and believe or not they haven't. 

The saga goes on..

They have been a complete joke to deal with and needless to say wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## stobear (16 Feb 2004)

AM, avoided them like the plague after a friend of mine ordered a kitchen table and chairs, spoke to everyone in Ireland, UK, Scandanavia and still no sign of a 2 be 4!! Eventually got personal confirmation of delivery from MD in head office, somewhere very cold (denmark I think he said) and nothing, a week later he  cancelled the order!! I would run a mile as your story confirms this is not the exception!!


----------



## Cahir (16 Feb 2004)

Damn, was going to order my bedroom furniture from ID Design.  Thanks for the warning!

Does anyone know anywhere else that has nice furniture and won't feck up the delivery?


----------



## Coyote (16 Feb 2004)

*Discount*

We ordered two leather 2-seater sofas from ID Design last August, supposed to be an 8 week delivery time.  We ended up waiting 16 weeks in the end, each time I rang, the staff were very polite and apologetic but the whole waiting drove us mad.  I wrote to the Complaints Manager looking for a discount and they offered us €200.00 off which was fair enough.  I still feel ID Design are a hell of a lot better to deal with than European Living in Blanchardstown, now - they're infuriating!!


----------



## Jildy (16 Feb 2004)

*Furniture*

Just purchased all my bedroom furniture from www.irishtrading.ie . They took my order over the phone and cc details etc. Delivered the following week to Dublin from Tralee for €50. Excellent goods and an excellent service. Not to be sniffed at these days !!
Had visited their showrooms in Tralee previous to ordering as I spent ~€4000 there.


----------



## fintan (16 Feb 2004)

*European Living*

Coyote,

Couln't agree with you more regards European Living.

Bought a kitchen table and chairs (self-assembly) there last Oct., delivey time 2-4 weeks. Paid usual deposit.  Received phone call after 4 weeks to say order was ready for collection.  Picked up order myself and paid balance.  When I got home and unpacked to asemble found I had received chairs, table without legs and a shelf unit (?).  Anyway, rang to let them know what happened (these things do happen) and when could I expect to get legs for table and pick up shelf unit which I did not order.  Manager told me table legs must have gone missing in the warehouse so they would search and inform me once found.  Received a call about a week later to say legs were found and they would send a courier to house to deliver legs and pick up shelf unit.  Courier subsequently delivery 'legs' and picked up shelf unit.  When I opened box I found another table minus the legs - now I have two table tops but no legs.  Rang courier to say I still did not receive legs and could he check.  He did and in fairness he only delivered what he was given by European Living.

Rang European Living to express my dissatisfaction with the whole thing so far and with much apology by the manager was told that the legs would need to be ordered again (another 4 weeks).  Biting my tongue, I accepted apology and decided to wait as the missus really liked the table.

4 weeks later followed up (as I had not been contacted) to see if legs had arrived, no but would be next few days.  Few days later, no still had'nt arrived and could not tell me an exact date.  In the end (week before Christmas) could'nt listen to any more excuses so asked to speak with the manager to once again express my dissatisfaction.  This time I did not even receive an apology from the manager or any offer of a discount so I finally told her I did'nt want the damn thing anymore.  I called in to get my money and to let them know in no uncertain terms that I will be taking my business elsewhere, which I did (ID design) and whether it was luck on my part received complete table in the quoted delivery time.


----------



## car (16 Feb 2004)

*missing furniture parts*

Ive had practically the exact same experience as Alan but with argos while getting delivery of a bed.  Ordered it mid august, final delivery of working parts mid december (involved 30 phone calls).   
It is important to go as high as possible, take a note of everyone you talk to, the dates you talk to them and what they said.  When you deal with a manager and they say theyll ring you back, ring them back straight after they said they'll ring you back and they havent. Ring managers managers and piss them off as much as theyve pissed you off and let them know how imcompetent the other guy was.  Its not nice but in my experience, needs to be done.
Got a 40e cheque off argos as compo. Bed cost 650 so not even 10% as a sorry.  Cashed it all the same tho  .      

If youre looking for a reliable furniture delivery service, may I recommend Flowerhill in navan.   Ordered 3 piece suite on a saturday, got delivery FOC the saturday after in Dublin, at the time they said theyd be out too.


----------



## Alan Moore (16 Feb 2004)

*Seems to be an epidemic....*

Will be voting with my feet. Haven't had trouble with either Jim Langans or Classic Furniture in the past.

Three bells, still haven't heard from ID Design despite been promised contact first thing this morning. Can't get an answer from the 2 numbers we have. Suspect they have caller ID.


----------



## richusmaximus (17 Feb 2004)

*ID Design, Swords*

i had exactly the same trouble with id design in swords and i would advise anyone to avoid using this shop as they do not keep to their word. Ordered 2 pc leather sofa (3+2) in sept 03 and was told it would take 4wks delivery. after 5 wks and still nothing we phomed the shop to complain. It seems they had not even sent of the order! They apologised and the manager promised us that we would have our sofas in 2 wks. fair enough. we were annoyed but what could we do? we needed something to sit on asap! 2wks later, nothing. Went into the store to complain and was told the manager was not in, but would ring us the next day. Did he? No. So 2 days later rang back to give out and was told that one of our sofas had arrived, but the other one had been damaged and needed to be reordered. Very similar story to the beginning of this thread. The second sofa came another MONTH later and the whole saga was over. will NEVER use ID Design again!


----------



## cobalt (17 Feb 2004)

*caller id*



> Suspect they have caller ID.



If you dial 141 before the number you are dialling, it blocks your number from being displayed on that particular call.

(Similarly, if your number is normally withheld / ex-directory, dialling 142 before the number you are calling will reveal your number on a once-off basis.)


----------



## Alan Moore (17 Feb 2004)

*Cheers....*

Thanks Cobalt. You learn something new everyday. Can now add strealth to this war. Still no word from them btw.


----------



## mack (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: Cheers....*

Ordered a dining room table and chairs from Diamond Furniture on the Long Mile Road a few months back. Delievered on time, no fuss. They have some nice stuff and seem to have decent sales - our table and chairs was reduced from over €1300 to €700.

I've been in and out of ID Design since Xmas, don't much like their stuff anyway, but I definitely haven't seen much value in their sales. They only seem to discount damaged/shop-soiled goods, and they've usually been overpriced to start with, so your, say, 50% discount only works out about 10-20% off the going rate.


----------



## paulie (18 Feb 2004)

*diamond*

just add my tuppence to say that Diamond Furniture are pretty efficient. We had one glitch with them which they managed to sort out pretty quickly and they then threw in free delivery (to outside of Dublin). They have some nice stuff that is not overly expensive.


Note:- I have no connection with the company.


----------



## Alan Moore (19 Feb 2004)

*Update.......*

Spent the last 3 days hunting down the store manager. 
Got through 3 times to be told:

(A) He's in. Can I say who's calling followed by, sorry I can't find him. But he'll ring you back. He didn't.
(B) He's eating his lunch and will phone you afterwards. He didn't
(C) He promises he'll ring you in 15 minutes. This was at lunch hour yesterday. Got the call this morning.

Other calls were made which they hung up on.

They've agreed to knock 213 euro off the price (Roughly 14%) but still can't tell me when I'm going to have the missing parts fitted.

Even with the discount it isn't worth the hassle. God knows how many phone calls we've had to make, and a visit to the premises ( thats a 50 mile roundtrip ).


----------



## Burnt (19 Feb 2004)

*ID Design*

Sounds like ID Design are taking off from where the former occupiers left off - Bo Concept....

Over a year ago Bo Concept went belly up and it turned out that deposits from customers were being used to keep the company going so suppliers never got any money - and so stopped building/assembling furniture... maybe thats why your furniture has not arrived.

If I were you I'd try contacting the manufacturer (e.g. the furniture maker in scandanavia) and ask them if they are in progress with your order.. if they are not, start worrying...


----------



## Alan Moore (19 Feb 2004)

*Re: ID Design*

Cheers Burnt, I think I'm okay. I now have the bulk of the order and have only paid 25% to date, so I think I should be in the clear. 

Interestingly, on the invoice it states that the balance must be paid at least 3 days BEFORE delivery (which we didn't). If by chance anyone reading this still goes ahead with buying from ID, I would recommend that you stipulate on the invoice 

A) that delivery is to happen by x date ( from reading up on the consumer affairs accociation site it is difficult to get out of a contract if this isn't stipulated.
B) that you will only pay on delivery


----------



## Guest (20 Feb 2004)

*Re Id Design*

Ordered a Table and chairs from here last Sunday - read this post on Monday with heart in mouth.

Anyway was told 8-10 weeks for delivery but got call 3 days later to say it was in. Delivery expected next Monday, Fingers crossed


----------



## Id Not use ID Design (6 Oct 2004)

*Joke....*

This company is a joke......

My friends are waiting over 6 months for delivery of a suite that they have paid in full !!!!

Be warned...... Do not deal with this company..... we have heard many stories about their incompetance....

Watch out !!!!


----------



## Alan Moore (6 Oct 2004)

*How we ended up.....*

I think we ending up paying them something like 900 for 1300 worth of furniture which I was happy enough with considering the messing involved but won't be using them again.


----------



## N Prinsloo (6 Oct 2004)

*Sick and Tired*

Bought a bed frame and bedside tables from ID design at the end of May 2004.  We bought this specific bed frame as the scheduled delivery date was only 2 weeks from date of purchase and we required a bed urgently.

It is now early October and no sign of our order!!!!

Best of all, about two months ago, we were contacted by ID design to inform us that our order has arrived and that we should pay the outstanding balance.  We therefore paid the balance of the order and schedule delivery for that following Saturday.  No delivery was made on Saturday and we then went into the Store on the Sunday, only to be told that the bed frame and bedside units have actually not arrived at their warehouse and that we were contacted in error.

We have been going down to the store in Swords every weekend (as they do not answer their phone lines) and are told the same thing every week:  "Sorry the bed is not in stock yet and we'll phone you on Monday to give you an update or the order has been delayed and is now scheduled for next week."

Our "file" has now been handed over to the managing director, who has promised us a replacement bed until our order is in stock.  He promised this would be delivered to us during last week and off course the bed has not arrived yet.  

We are currently being ignored as the MD doesn't answer or return any of our calls.  Now, when we phone ID design, we are told by the store manager that our case has been handed over to the MD and that we should deal with him directly.

ID Design has our money and our goods.

Phoned Consumer Affairs today, only to be told that our hands are tied as we can only insist on our money back... and that's it!

So, that's probably what we'll do.

Only problem is that we purchased special mattresses from Harvey Norman (which was delivered as confirmed, months ago) for the bed frame ordered from ID design and have to go and look for a similar bed to the one ordered from ID design 4.5 weeks ago!

I will never go to ID Design ever again as I have never in my life experienced such bad service and frankly it is just to exhausting!!!!


----------



## piggy (6 Oct 2004)

*Re: Sick and Tired*

Has anyone thought about sending an email to ID Design including this link?



Never dealt with them by the way.


----------



## janeymac (6 Oct 2004)

*Id design*

don't get me started with this crowd!! do not buy anything from them
We went one day in July and they were having a sale and we saw a leather chair for a good price so we decided to buy it along with a couch that wasn't in stock but we were promised a 4 -6 week delivery.  Me in my stupidness paid in full and they insisted that the delivery had to be done straight away - arranged it for Tuesday evening. Tuesday - no chair.  Call on Wednesday - no reply. Eventually get through and find out no delivery arranged at all.  Eventually got chair after much calling and arranging on the Saturday (the day we originally asked for the delviery anyway). 
We wait 4 - 6 weeks for couch - no sign of couch. We call - no reply, we fax, no reply, we email no reply. Eventually get through to someone in deliveries who looks up our order and says that the couch and the chair were delivered back in July - I said ehhh, no. So he says that is was never ordered and that a manager would call us back.  No call. My husband calls and has to explain everything again.  Still no couch.  I call my sister who lives near there and she goes in and gets snotty with them and they agree to call us the next day to deliver the couch. No call - I call again and have to explain everything AGAIN!!! We get a call on Saturday to say our couch will arrive on Monday - Monday comes and no couch.  So I call and get snotty again - eventually get couch and then it doesn't fit through the door!!! we get it in through the back door.  I will never go near them again - nice furniture, pity about the staff, customer services and delivery services.
Have had better experiences with Harvey Normans and Classic furniture and a little shop in Tallaght called Old Bawn furniture.


----------



## gg (7 Oct 2004)

*!*

I could not handle all that , to all above, sorry to hear about your misofrtunes, personaaly i owuld just sue the sods.


----------



## okidoki987 (7 Oct 2004)

*re*

This post and the previous posts regarding problems with Foko leaves an opening for a quality furniture retailer who can deliver what is ordered when they say they will deliver with a minimum of fuss and at a great price.
Hmmm...Let me think

Hint 
4 letter word starting with I and ending with KEA!


----------



## piggy (7 Oct 2004)

*Re: re*

*Hint 
4 letter word starting with I and ending with KEA!*

I give up. Who?


----------



## jdwexford (8 Oct 2004)

*Re: cc*

We had v good service with Meadows and Byrne..


----------



## alannah (8 Oct 2004)

*4 letter word*

nice piggy lol


----------



## zag (8 Oct 2004)

*Re: cc*

IKEA don't deliver.

They do have seperate contractors who deliver, though.  You still need to physically wheel your trolley up to the shippers, unless things have changed recently.

I have used them a good few times and found their does-what-it-says-on-the-carton approach just the thing needed.  Keeps costs down and quality up.  Just need to watch out and bear relative costs in mind.  If they have something particularly cheap it's normally because it is deisgned to be worn out.  Their mid-price stuff (which we have for a good few years now) is good quality and a lot cheaper than a lot of stuff on offer here in Ireland.

z


----------



## davido (8 Oct 2004)

*Ikea*

I the groceries order being changed to allow IKEA enter this market under the terms they want i.e. store size?  They would really shake things up from a service point of view.  I thought that the cap on square footage was preventing them from setting up here but then does anybody know the square footage of Tesco in Clarehall?


----------



## okidoki987 (8 Oct 2004)

*zag*

Quite correct.
Ikea don't deliver themselves but all you have to do, as you say is wheel the stuff up to the counter and a couple of days later it's on your doorstep.

IKEA had a stand at the Ideal Homes exhibition in Belfast for the second time but it was on last month
(aaagh, forgot it was on!).
Noticed on the website www.idealhome.co.uk
you could have ordered off the stand and they would have delivered to Dublin!
They also had the new 2005 catalogue.


----------



## Cityexile (8 Oct 2004)

*ID Design*

Same issue as previous posters, paid deposit for table/chairs, no delivery with MD...
IPhone rings out, no web-site or email (that I can Find)
A family member has just informed me that they are taking legal action in order to secure payment for unpaid bills !!!
Lets hope it is nothing but a cash flow problem


----------



## MA (11 Oct 2004)

*ID Design - My 3 Month Ordeal*

Not going to say much except it took me three months, numerous telephone calls, faxes & emails before I got a replacement for a faulty sofa no apologies, explanations nothing!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design*

Article in the Tribune (I think it was the trib anyway) yesterday on this  ... apparently it's all got too much for them .. the staff were getting death threats from irate customers missing their sofas

They've decided to close their doors for a week to sort out the backlog was pretty much the gist of the article ... Apparently everyone who ordered somethign and hadn't had it delivered yet would be getting a call this week

Too good to be true ? Will the doors open again next week .. ?


----------



## okidoki987 (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design - My 3 Month Ordeal*

Joe Duffy RTE Radio had 2 women on complaining this morning about how they've lost 1200 Euro and 400 Euro deposits and can't get their goods. Company won't return phone calls. One women in particular talked to "somebody who looked like he was involved with the company" and the person just laughed at her when she asked for her deposit back!
According to Joe Duffy this is the 2nd company in the same premises to "halt" trading. Does anybody expect it to reopen?
Always pay for the goods by CREDIT CARD, at least then you have comeback with the Credit Card Company.


----------



## rainyday (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design*

I would be very, very worried about any retail company which shuts its doors. It is cutting off its own oxygen supply (i.e. new customers/income).


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design - My 3 Month Ordeal*

We are waiting on a chest of drawers that are 3 weeks late-not too long, but I'm not holding my breath after what I've read here!  Lesson I have learned is to search AAM before I buy off anyone who I haven't used before.  Have e-mailed 'MD-Frank' and got a reply, he also included his mobile number (not wise in my view) and I will be happy to post these if anyone is having difficulty reaching the errant Scandanavians! If Ikea is anything like this, they can stay at home!  No-one anwswering phone or customer service e-mail at ID Design due to store closure for refurbishment (???).  I live nearby, so I might pop around for a look at the weekend to see if they are telling the truth.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design*

There was more in the Tribune this Sunday not very optimistic at all  ... basically saying that the Landlord had repossesed the store and the company was effectively closed ...  Said if you paid by c.card contact your card company .. if you paid any other way join the queue of creditors

BTW - "European Living" which used to be in Blanchardstown is now open on the Kylemore Rd. in Ballyfermot - They seem to mainly stock the BO Concept stuff (unfortunate name) which previously occupied the ID Design space in Swords


----------



## okidoki987 (22 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design - My 3 Month Ordeal*

CCOVICH
Ikea are nothing like any other shop and the sooner they open up here the better.
At least the consumer will have a choice and can vote with their feet and then all these shops that "pretend" to trade
will soon disappear. You buy the items there and then from Ikea, not wait "4-6 weeks". What you see is what you get!


----------



## Daithi (26 Nov 2004)

*These were Bo Concept before*

These guys were Bo Concept before.  I recognized a few of the staff were the same when they changed to ID Design and they stocked Bo Concept furniture.  Not having learned a lesson from some friends who got stung with Bo Concept, i stupidly paid a deposit of €1000 on some furniture that was on sale thinking that this couldnt happen again.

I believe ID Design and Bo Concept are one and the same and that they will do this scam over and over again.

What are my options having paid the deposit by Credit Card?


----------



## okidoki987 (26 Nov 2004)

*Re: ID Design - My 3 Month Ordeal*

Ring the CC company and explain what has happened.
You will be asked to send in a letter and enclose all receipts etc. The CC company is jointly liable with the shop so if the shop goes bust before you get your goods, the CC company will repay you in full.


----------



## rainyday (28 Nov 2004)

*Re: These were Bo Concept before*

From an article in today's Indo (registration required)



> A DIRECTOR of a Scandinavian-style furniture company who "disappeared" from his premises two weeks ago said he had to shut up shop because he was "threatened" with physical violence by irate customers of the company.


----------



## Daithi (30 Nov 2004)

*Hes a liar*

I've read the article and hes lying.  They called us about a week before they closed telling us that our furniture was on target to be delivered, that they were closing for renovations and gave us a mobile number to call.
Then they invited us to buy stuff at their renovation sale.  A shop closing for renovations before christmas, i ask you.
We called this number back numerous times and it has never been answered.


----------



## Daithi (30 Nov 2004)

*by the way*

Can anyone tell me if i will definitely get the money back that i paid for the deposit with an AIB Visa from Visa.  The thing is i have no insurance on the AIB visa, so i'm a bit worried.


----------



## Daithi (30 Nov 2004)

*Just got into ID Designs Voice mail*

Just got into ID Designs Voice mail and listened to their messages.
Called the mobile number that they gave us and will not answer.
It was full of unheard messages since 11 november.
I listened to them all and saved them.  They are not even listening to them.  Very irate customers.
Bad sign.
If anyone wants to listen or better, pass this on to a radio station then post here and i'll pass on the details.


----------



## Alan Moore (30 Nov 2004)

*As long as you can show that.....*

.... vendor has not met with their end of the deal you'll get your funds back. Contact AIB VISA and ask for their chargeback area. They'll advise you on procedure.


----------



## Alan Moore (30 Nov 2004)

*You should really contact.....*

The Sunday Tribune. Can't remember which of their journalists is covering the story. 

For Editorial, contact Tel (01) 631 4300 Fax (01) 661 5302


----------



## okidoki987 (30 Nov 2004)

*Re: Hes a liar*

You don't need insurance on the Visa Card.
Visa will refund you the full amount taken on the card if you don't receive your goods.
Ring them and explain the problem, then write a letter explaining in detail what the problem is and they will take up your case for you and get the money back from the retailer.
If they can't, they will have to refund you.
I'm not 100% sure about the length of time it goes back to though.


----------



## Alan Moore (1 Dec 2004)

*They might be telling the truth....*

My bro in law has an order in with them and had sent him on Daithis comments re the helpline. He replied to say that ID had been in touch with him yesterday and that the order would be available sometime next week.


----------



## Daithi (1 Dec 2004)

*They called us to ages ago just before they closed*

They called us to ages ago just before they closed to tell us our order would be delivered and also gave us the mobile number to call.
Its this number that they dont answer.  However there are tons of unheard messages (until i listened to them and saved them).  The jist is that everyone got a call and since that call cant contact ID Design.  If they did happen to say that your goods would be delivered tomorrow if you paid in full today , would you pay?
I wouldn't.

I'm going to give out the number here.
Anyone smart enough to get into their voicemail can listen to their messages. 
Hint - they haven't changed their code since they bought their ready to go phone for their scam.
Please dont change the code because this can be sent to George Hook, Tribune etc

Number is 087 2583376


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Dec 2004)

*Re: They might be telling the truth....*

I got a call from them around 3 weeks ago (after some e-mails sent to Frank-gombeen pictured in Sunday's paper) to say that my order would be ready that weekend-or possibly in 3 weeks time (i.e. this weekend).  Needless to say I haven't heard anything since, but am curious as to whether anyone has actually received anything at all from them in the last month?  I don't know what to make of this gang-giving an interview and having your picture and address (Malahide) put in a major Sunday newspaper doesn't seem to be a smart thing to do if you are trying to pull off a scam.  But then, it's a bit much to assume that anyone who's English is so hilarious to read is a smart enough to disappear quietly.


----------



## Daithi (3 Dec 2004)

*Good news*

AIB Visa refunded our money today.  Call them if you got stung by this crowd


----------



## coillte76 (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: They might be telling the truth....*

Just came across this thread and I recall getting 3 text messages from ID Designs about 3 weeks ago stating that there was a special 25% off all goods only today or something like that. Did anyone else get this ? Were they trying to drum up business by getting deposits by robbing peter to pay paul. I do recall buying a chair from them about a year ago and that is where they must have got my text number !


----------



## okidoki987 (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: Good news*

In one of yesterday's English newspapers, there was an article that COURTS furniture shops had gone bust (used to have a place on the Naas road in Ireland some years ago).
The sector must be going through a bad time.


----------



## okidoki987 (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: They might be telling the truth....*

[broken link removed]

Sounds familiar?


----------



## RainyDay (9 Jul 2005)

*Re: They might be telling the truth....*

Some interesting updates on the ID Design saga on Boards.ie


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jul 2005)

Cheers for the update RainyDay.  I wonder, what good it would do to contact the authorities in Denmark about 'Frank'.  Anyone know any Danish journalists?

I didn't lose much money, but I just don't like being swindled.


----------

